# BMW Show n' Shine in Connecticut 7/26/15



## RogerCVC

Eleventh Anniversary Annual "Bring More Wax" Show and Shine!

This event will be held on Sunday, July 26, 2015 at Wickham Park in Manchester, CT. USA

The BMW Show n' Shine is free to enter, however, admittance to the park is $5. per car.

Wickham Park is located at 1329 West Middle Turnpike in Manchester, CT and is easily accessible from Interstate 84. Additional information on the park is available at wickhampark.org. Park opens at 930AM, and judging ballots will be collected at noon. To help you get ready, you can pick up some very helpful detailing tips at www.detailbest.com

Following tradition, there will be valuable prizes for class winners, along with a $150. Gift Certificate raffle open to all car entrants provided by Detailbest.com. 
RG UK (Raceglaze Ltd.) will also provide a complimentary gift to car entrants. The Detailbest Mini-store will also be on hand for your convenience.

We ask that all attendees bring a food item, such as a main dish, appetizer, salad, or dessert to share. The BMW CCA Connecticut Valley Chapter and Performance Automotive Inc. will provide water and soft drinks. You may bring adult beverages.

There will also be a hot grill available and ready, if you want to bring, and cook, your own your hot dogs, burgers, buns, or wursts! There will be condiments such as mustard, ketchup, and relish.

For event information and sponsorship opportunities please e-mail Roger Chartier at [email protected] or call at (413) 539-4382. If you have a BMW and you're in the northeast, the Bring More Wax Show n' Shine should be your Ultimate Destination!

To attend, please contact Roger Chartier by Sunday, July 19, 2015, and provide your BMW model you plan to show, number of guests, and food item. It's OK to attend without showing a car, but 9 out of 10 BMW technicians say you'll have more fun if you enter your car! I tend to believe them, and you should too!


----------



## WHIZZER

Great to see the Show is still attracting a great audience - Good Luck Roger


----------

